# Invasion of the primarchs



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

So I was reading through a couple of threads and an interesting (well, at least I think so) hypothetical situation popped into my head. Here's the premise for the situation:
The daemon primarchs, sitting around on their respective planets in the Eye of Terror, get fed up with what the chaos space marines are doing without their active leadership. They then decide to put aside their differences for the moment (admittedly this is unlikely, but hey, this is just a random scenario) in order to finally destroy the Imperium Of Man once and for all. As such, they create a plan between the six of them, gather all their resources and available followers and each launch simultaneous invasions into real space.
What do you guys think the outcome would be? Would the Imperium manage to beat back the forces of chaos lead by the fury of all the daemon primarchs? Or would this be the anvil that shattered the camel's back? What kind of effect do you think it would have on the other races? Do you think the eldar would put aside their differences with humanity in the face of such a threat? How about the Tau? Seeing as they have such little connection to the warp, maybe they could capitalise on the Imperium's weakness and lead a massive expansion faze? 
Personally, I think that if this had to happen the Imperium would be toast. The Imperium of Man is already stretched to it's limits and I can't see them maintaining even a tenuous grip on their realm in the face of such an onslaught. As the Imperium would have to direct the majority their resources in resistance towards the primarch invasion, I think a number of other races (such as Orks, Tau, Dark Eldar) would grab the chance to expand their empires or raid imperial worlds, thus further reducing imperial resources. Who knows, maybe all the warp turbulence that a massive daemon invasion would probably cause might wake up a few tomb worlds? Anyway, what do you guys think would happen if such an incasion would occur?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If the Chaos forces were to push for the heart of the Imperium's defences they'd be toast- the Imperium is more powerful than the traitor legions by a vast scale, they'd have to raid the border lands otherwise even with their Primarchs leading them they'd be crushed.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If the Chaos forces were to push for the heart of the Imperium's defences they'd be toast- the Imperium is more powerful than the traitor legions by a vast scale, they'd have to do raid the border lands otherwise even with their Primarchs leading them they'd be crushed.


I don't know, even if they do manage to utterly crush the traitors as you say, such an undertaking would take a massive amount of resources and leave the Imperium in an extremely vulnerable state. Also, I was meaning they don't just spur of the moment decide to all attack. They take time to formulate a proper strategy, attempt to gather as many of the greatest champions of their legions along with their warbands as possible and only then launch an invasion. I mean, barring Angron, the other five are most likely five of the most intelligent beings in the galaxy. They are primarchs after all, suppossed to be superior to man and even astartes in all ways. Thus, I think in terms of strategy and combat tactics they'll probably have the imperium trumped in most situations. As such, I don't think it'll be such a one-sided affair. Also, the imperium might be more powerful overall but their forces are spread across nearly the entire galaxy whereas the chaos forces would be concentrated into a focussed assault.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Like Baron said, you really have to grasp just how large the Imperiums armies are. I mean, Hundreds of chapters would be called up, and that's a huge strength in itself. The Imperial Guard are effectively infinite there are that many of them. I imagine that's the kind of event those funky little watchers in the dark might wake The Lion for aswell.

As for the other races. I think the Eldar would help the Imperium if not just indirectly while at same time helping themselves out. The Imperium is far better to have around than chaos for the Eldar, so they would use the humans to protect themselves.

Tau expand? not likely, nothing meaningful anyway, they cant travel fast enough to launch any sizeable expansion that the Imperium couldn't deal with, even with a front against chaos. Dark Eldar aren't going to expand their territory, i doubt they want to, they would just do alot more pillaging. Orks, yeah another waaaaagh! would probably go off.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If the Chaos forces were to push for the heart of the Imperium's defences they'd be toast- the Imperium is more powerful than the traitor legions by a vast scale, they'd have to raid the border lands otherwise even with their Primarchs leading them they'd be crushed.


Amen brother.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

In the current iteration of the CSM fluff I think you are all definately right, CSM aren't a real danger to the imperium, in terms of reaching Terra.

Three things to consider:

(1) Don't underestimate the galvanizing effect the return of even one of the Daemon Primarchs would have on the forces of chaos. Alpharius and Omega, Mortarian, Magnus, Angron, Perturbo, Lorgar or evn Fulgrim would have a significant effect on both tactics and recruitment for CSM's

(2) You all are taking about the vastness of the imperium, which admittedly is its greatest asset, but none of you have considered that that is also one of its biggest flaws. Any significant Chaos incursion of imperial territory could rely on large swathes of the imperium rebelling and siding with Chaos. Rogue governers, chaos cults and fearful populations would all quickly join any large crusade that pushed beyond Cadia.

(3) Daemonic Allies. They are as numberless as the guard armies and as the Grey Knight omnibus shows, even one large Greater Daemon can destroy hundreds of billions of imperial citizens and lay waste entire armies with ease.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

100 grey knights per primarch, heavy losses but really gonna slow that invasion down


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> 100 grey knights per primarch, heavy losses but really gonna slow that invasion down


That's assuming they all operate on the same level of extreme dumbass as Angron did during the 1st War for Armageddon. Which I highly doubt. Even Angron would probably have learned from that one so I doubt he'd get himself into that situation again, let alone an actual intelligent primarch like Magnus or Lorgar. If they let some of the chaos marines deal with the Grey Knights and allow the rest of their forces to tear into the regular marines, it definitely won't be 100 Grey Knights per primarch.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Back the Knights up with lots of chapters and regiment upon regiment of guard, and fuck it, up the number of Knights. Chaos Marines arent going to be a huge problem as bodyguards when last time Angron had 12 bloodthirsters


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Back the Knights up with lots of chapters and regiment upon regiment of guard, and fuck it, up the number of Knights. Chaos Marines arent going to be a huge problem as bodyguards when last time Angron had 12 bloodthirsters


Yeah, but Grey Knights are specifically created to fight daemons. The wards beneath their skins and the way their minds and abilities are all developed and molded are targeted to protect them from daemonic influence and weaken a daemon's hold on the material realm. Chaos marines don't have to worry about that. Also, about the 100 Knights thing. That happened once, doesn't mean it's gonna happen the same way in round 2. I'd like to see a Grey Knight even try to get close enough to Magnus to try and stab him. Also, the forces of chaos have some serious champions of their own. If Angron can get someone like Skulltaker on his side, then I've got a feeling that there are gonna be a lot of headless Knights after everything is settled.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Back the Knights up with lots of chapters and regiment upon regiment of guard, and fuck it, up the number of Knights. Chaos Marines arent going to be a huge problem as bodyguards when last time Angron had 12 bloodthirsters


You know, you must be smokin something.

You just think the Imperium can snap its fingers and get countless chapters and GK's to turn up where is wants? Even during the Heresy more than one legion was late coming to the party, and they weren't beset on all sides with Orks, Tau, Tyranids, and Necrons.

Plus you seem to really underestimate the threat posed by even a single CSM. Read some of the Eisenhorn series, in it, a single Slaanesh CSM was an incredibly menacing figure, capable of untold amounts of destruction, same thing in Lord of the Night.

I must admit the way you phrase some of your responses makes you sound like a total imperial fanboy. Get over it, the imperium sucks, Chaos is the only true answer!!! 

If Horus and the other Primarchs had won then Mankinds crusade to conquer the stars would be continuing, only now infused with the power of Chaos. Also the Dark Mechanicus would be free to invent new and greater technology instead of having to worship a freaking machine spirit and systematically stifle all iniative and creativity amongst its ranks.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the main problem is the primarchs themselves launching such an attack. They would lose more than gain anything if they were to attack Terra directly. Thats why they pretty much only go around pillaging what they need to and so forth. 

It would be cool to see more fluff on the Imperial Forces attacking these primarch's planets in the Eye of Terror which seems to be usually the case. They must get spanked all the time.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> It would be cool to see more fluff on the Imperial Forces attacking these primarch's planets in the Eye of Terror which seems to be usually the case. They must get spanked all the time.


Who the fuck would be stupid enough to try and lay siege to the homeworld of Perturabo? That's like an Imperial Guardsman trying to run through a brick wall.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Mainly? Probably the Inquisition. The CSM codex isn't specific, it just states that the Primarch Daemon Princes are content to wage war from within the Eye of Terror, and that these Daemon Princes are still at large. Many expeditions have gone to the Eye of Terror to seek of the Daemons but none have ever returned... LOL


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> the Imperium is more powerful than the traitor legions by a vast scale


With the bastion of Cadia removed I would however argue that its perfectly plausable that if they remained loosely unified and concentrated on a single objective (Holy Terra) that they would pose a greater threat than they currently do behind the bastion of the Cadian Gate. With no single great bastion blocking the only stable route of passage, the chaotic forces would essentially have free reign, massive swathes of Imperial space would be ripe for conquer and pillage. The next major challenge would of course be the Sol System itself.



Angel of Blood said:


> Like Baron said, you really have to grasp just how large the Imperiums armies are. I mean, Hundreds of chapters would be called up, and that's a huge strength in itself.


If hundreds of chapters were called up to challenge a single threat, the Imperium would effectively be willingly sacrificing large swathes of its territory elsewhere. The only reason the gargantuan threat posed by the Traitor Legions (and other mortal followers of chaos) is contained currently is because it is blockaded and maintained by Cadia and the surrounding systems. Remove that and the Imperium either struggles to contain the sudden spread of chaos or they muster forces in an attempt to push them back (which would be incredibly difficult considering Cadia would be overrun) at the expense of defending and maintaining other areas of the empire against the countless other threats it faces.



Angel of Blood said:


> Tau expand? not likely, nothing meaningful anyway, they cant travel fast enough to launch any sizeable expansion that the Imperium couldn't deal with, even with a front against chaos.


Take into account though that the Tau Empire used the 13th Black Crusade to further enforce and consolidate on their gains made during their third sphere of expansion. Imperial forces had to be withdrawn from the eastern fringes to help combat Abaddon's crusade. If Cadia was overrun, the chaos forces could potentially and fairly easily challenge any Imperial territory within Segmentum Obscurus and beyond, which would in turn force reinforcement from other Segmentums, which would in turn be capitalised upon by Xenos Empires, the Tau Empire being merely one of many.

That is why Cadia is so important, it is one of several pivotal things keeping the status quo within the Imperium and indeed the galaxy. Considering Abaddon has now basically conquered Cadia, the Imperium is on it's last ditch attempts to keep the chaos forces blockaded within the Cadian Gate, if they can't the shit will really hit the fan...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> You know, you must be smokin something.
> 
> You just think the Imperium can snap its fingers and get countless chapters and GK's to turn up where is wants? Even during the Heresy more than one legion was late coming to the party, and they weren't beset on all sides with Orks, Tau, Tyranids, and Necrons.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm thats constructive, just throw some abuse and name calling at me why don't you.

On a more mature response. Not a Imperial fanboy, i'm being a realist. Most others would agree with me. Yeah Chaos Marines are powerful, but do you truely, really understand the size of the Imperial Guard and other Imperium forces? It may aswell be infinite. And on such a large scale offensive as this, the Imperium is going to bring out its heavy guns big time, loads of chapters answered the call for the last Black Crusade, and that's nothing compared to what this would be. Entire Guard battlegroups, whole chapters, not just companies would turn out. 

And on the note of the Grey Knights? Grimmnar pretty much did exactly that, he saw that a deamon prince primarch was incharge of the forces, he told the Ordo Malleus, and before you knew it, 100 Grey Knight Terminators turned up ready for battle. I'm fairly certain the Ordo Malleus and the GK's themselves would send alot of men to try and stem the assault of *SIX *deamon primarchs, i mean its literally in their job description.

But Horus didn't win, he came very close, and only by the off chance that the Emperor answered his challenge did his whole endavour not fail utterly, the siege was hours away from being broken. And also on the note of people turning up late to the Heresy. do you really think that this theoretical chaos armada could all arrive on time? The Cadian Gate is chosen as a staging point specifcally because it's a stable route. A chaos force the size we are talking aren't all going to be able to rush through the bottle neck that is the Cadian Gate, which means different armies using different exits out of the eye. Which could easily, and most likely would end up with the various armies all arriving at different time, probably different decades if not centuries.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course the Tau are going to try and expand their empire in wake of the Imperium shifting focus, point was that without warp travel or speeds close to it, they aren't going to be able to do a rapid expansion and gain huge swathes of territory


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Many expeditions have gone to the Eye of Terror to seek of the Daemons but none have ever returned... LOL


I'm sorry but then the Imperium really is run by a bunch of idiots. You'd think that after a while they'd catch the hint that it isn't working and stop wasting manpower. Otherwise, if they know it isn't working and are simply sending in expiditions coz' they have enough troops to throw away pointlessly on the miniscule chance that something good MIGHT happen, then they're simply a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Imperium ARE a bunch of assholes. But there have been succesful trips into the eye and out again, so there is a chance of sucess, and when those fun, friendly guys up top know that, and have manpower to waste, they are gonna go for it. Cause they are assholes lol


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> The Imperium ARE a bunch of assholes. But there have been succesful trips into the eye and out again, so there is a chance of sucess, and when those fun, friendly guys up top know that, and have manpower to waste, they are gonna go for it. Cause they are assholes lol


In the cold dark future... there is only the Imperium of Ass. Dammit, that really sounded less dirty in my head.:blush:


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I would say the Imperium can Push this incursion back, just because of it's vastness.
Has anyone played Empire: Total war? and if you have, have you tried invading Russia? It's size is it's weakness and strength, you may be totally crushing all resistance put before you, but that is gonna change once you get to the capital, where they were given enough time to amass a force strong enough push you back and retake lost territory.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> With the bastion of Cadia removed I would however argue that its perfectly plausable that if they remained loosely unified and concentrated on a single objective (Holy Terra) that they would pose a greater threat than they currently do behind the bastion of the Cadian Gate. With no single great bastion blocking the only stable route of passage, the chaotic forces would essentially have free reign, massive swathes of Imperial space would be ripe for conquer and pillage. The next major challenge would of course be the Sol System itself.


True but who said anything about removing it? The eye of terror is effectively a bottleneck. So if we are assuming, in this hypothetical scenario, that chaos has their primarchs bach then I'm gonna assume, for the hell of it, that the imperium has one or two able generals that are capable enough to defend a bottleneck without too much fuss.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Tyrannus said:


> I would say the Imperium can Push this incursion back, just because of it's vastness.
> Has anyone played Empire: Total war? and if you have, have you tried invading Russia? It's size is it's weakness and strength, you may be totally crushing all resistance put before you, but that is gonna change once you get to the capital, where they were given enough time to amass a force strong enough push you back and retake lost territory.


I did, and I crushed them in 6 turns. It really isn't like the invasion of Russia, Russia is to sparsely populated. It would be more like the invasion of a Russia populated like Europe. But yes, they would be thrown back. They would make substantial ground at first, but would stall and be pushed back.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The only way that there could be a sweep Chaos victory if the Primarchs seeded traitors all around the Cadian sector and beyond.

Imagine instead of having hundreds of regiments flooding in every week, but uprising all across the Segmentum. Furthermore, any Imperial reinforcement would have to be scrutinized for any sign of taint (and keep in mind that only parts of a regiment may have sworn to Chaos).

Trying to fight the Imperial, man for man? Chaos would get rocked. Turn the Imperials against themselves and make them distrustful of the men serving next to them? There's a possible win there.

Alpha Legion, hoooo!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

hailene said:


> Trying to fight the Imperial, man for man? Chaos would get rocked. Turn the Imperials against themselves and make them distrustful of the men serving next to them? There's a possible win there.
> 
> Alpha Legion, hoooo!


They already are. Assuming that they made it worse and it put a damper on the imperials ability to respond they would still have to deal with the marine problem, something that might be able to crush them without all to much help.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Unless the Alpha Legion is following the Istavaanian philosophy and making the Imperium stronger through strife .


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> True but who said anything about removing it? The eye of terror is effectively a bottleneck. So if we are assuming, in this hypothetical scenario, that chaos has their primarchs bach then I'm gonna assume, for the hell of it, that the imperium has one or two able generals that are capable enough to defend a bottleneck without too much fuss.


Well considering Abaddon has already basically conquered Cadia, and that fighting around the Cadian Gate is still ongoing - with the Imperials desperately trying to contain the forces of Chaos, if the Daemon Primarchs suddenly hypothetically got involved, bringing with them daemonic legions and further mortal legions, then I would say Cadia would be secure for Chaos.



hailene said:


> The only way that there could be a sweep Chaos victory if the Primarchs seeded traitors all around the Cadian sector and beyond.
> 
> Trying to fight the Imperial, man for man? Chaos would get rocked. Turn the Imperials against themselves and make them distrustful of the men serving next to them? There's a possible win there.


Without even direct intervention Cadia already suffered hundreds of cults arising every month, simply due to it's close proximity to the Eye. Similar events occured across nearby sectors. This number obviously rose when the 13th Black Crusade began...

If the Cadian Gate was conquered (which would seem very likely if the Daemon Primarchs got involved with their power and influence) Chaos would have free reign across much of the Imperium with no major bastion to stop or bottleneck them. Major rebellions and the spread of chaos would be inevitable, as it was back during the Heresy when Horus slowly made his way across the galaxy to Terra.

The greatest threat posed by Chaos lies in it's nature to corrupt, not in it's mortal legions. What im getting at is that the Primarchs wouldn't even have to directly seed or sponser chaos cults, they would be a widespread and inevitable result of the Cadian Gate being overrun.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> True but who said anything about removing it? The eye of terror is effectively a bottleneck. So if we are assuming, in this hypothetical scenario, that chaos has their primarchs bach then I'm gonna assume, for the hell of it, that the imperium has one or two able generals that are capable enough to defend a bottleneck without too much fuss.


Yet, as far as I know (though I could be wrong), the Imperium has only managed to halt one black crusade out of thirteen while it was still in the bottleneck of the Cadian gate. Also, as COTE said, Abaddon holds most of Cadia at the moment so any further significant chaos assistance would put Cadia solidly in the hands of the traitors and their forces. Thus, the whole 'defending the bottleneck theory' doesn't work if they have nowhere to defend from. And if the primarchs do take Cadia and have someone like Perturabo reinforce it, the Imperials are gonna have a helluva time trying to take it back. 

Also, about a horde of Grey Knights swooping in, obviously there would have been some GK around when Grimnar made the call at Armageddon as the Grey Knights are specifically spread all over the Imperium so that they can always be near to react to a chaos incursion. Thus, the fact should also be considered that those hundred might have been all the marines that were close enough to be available at the time. Also, the Imperium can't afford to send too many Grey Knights to the Eye for risk of allowing daemonic incursions in other places. The size advantage of the Imperium is also a major disadvantage because the Imperium as a lot of terrain to protect and thus can't afford to concentrate too many forces in one area.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

One other important thing to consider is that this invasion does have a time limit as far as the chaos forces go. The Primarchs power will start to decrease once they leave the eye. If they get stuck somewhere for too long or bogged down on one planet, similar to Angron at Armageddon then they will become weaker.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> One other important thing to consider is that this invasion does have a time limit as far as the chaos forces go. The Primarchs power will start to decrease once they leave the eye. If they get stuck somewhere for too long or bogged down on one planet, similar to Angron at Armageddon then they will become weaker.


Indeed. Although the Daemon Primarchs wouldn't really be necessary for the widespread chaos that would be a result of the fall of the Cadian Gate, the most unifying force the mortal Legions has is Abaddon himself - who would not be restricted by a reliance on warp energy for sustenance.

Even without the Daemon Primarchs, as long as the Cadian Gate falls, Chaos would run rampant across large parts of the Imperium, with the very real potential to lay siege to the Sol System itself.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> I'm sorry but then the Imperium really is run by a bunch of idiots. You'd think that after a while they'd catch the hint that it isn't working and stop wasting manpower. Otherwise, if they know it isn't working and are simply sending in expiditions coz' they have enough troops to throw away pointlessly on the miniscule chance that something good MIGHT happen, then they're simply a bunch of assholes.


I think the killing of Konrad Curze probably motivated a lot of strong headed generals into leading their men into such a disaster. Then again no one could or can really know the powers of the warp and of the Daemon Princes in that matter until they actually face it or them.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

maybe i am wrong but i was under the impression that the primarchs can't be outside the Eye for long, somethng to do with thier demonhood....is that right or did i read that wrong?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not necessarily the Primarchs - but their Daemonic Allies need the beacon (such as the Altar of Khorne during the First War for Armageddon) to be around to stay attached to the material realm.

As to the threat of the Legions - well, there's only a certain level of experience benefit over the values of training. The experience isn't a continual increase, and training can only give you so much. Experience leads to short cuts, and short cuts leads to mistakes. Training at this high a level will break apart most foes until they come against highly trained and experienced enemies, at which point, it's pretty much down to chances on the day.

Cadia is second only to Terra in it's defences - but importantly, Terra with Luna acting as the single largest orbital defence will be almost impregnable. Sending several dozen chapters, regiments, fleets, and diversionary attacks to bring the xenos into the fray (the enemy of my enemy is my favourite bait) to slow down the Chaos war fleet will just see Terra get stronger as several chapters will return to Terra to provide the greatest defence perhaps even prior to the Heresy.

People beat down the Ultra's, yet they are still powerful regardless. And one thing the Chapter's have over the Legions is that the small Chapters are self contained, and just the loss of one Chapter Master won't be as big a hit as a Warband or Legion losing it's Primarch, or Warlord. 1000 Loyalists won't be as devastating as a whole to the Morale of the Imperial Forces whereas 1000 Traitors will hit the morale and fighting capabilities as whole.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I think the killing of Konrad Curze probably motivated a lot of strong headed generals into leading their men into such a disaster.


Hahaha... then the joke's on them as Curze allowed the assassin to reach him.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Cadia is second only to Terra in it's defences


Yet the Despoiler still managed to conquer the majority of the planet.



Vaz said:


> diversionary attacks to bring the xenos into the fray (the enemy of my enemy is my favourite bait)


I think the use of xenos would be purely as a meatshield as the Imperium despises all forms of aliens (after all, it is one of the few actual decrees that they're beloved Emperor himself made that still stands). Plus, can't see the Tau playing a role. They're not even remotely close to the EOT. Though, maybe someone could do a Kryptman and try to redirect an Ork waaagh at the Eye of Terror. But then that could also backfire. Imagine, Orks in control of Cadia.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to say such a invasion would be destined to fail, why? Because Chaos obviously doesn't want a all out victory, not to mention I could really see a meaningless squabble braking out between one faction or another leading to a huge amount of legion on legion violence after the initial push into imperial space.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Hahaha... then the joke's on them as Curze allowed the assassin to reach him.


all to prove just how vindictive daddy really was...wonder how many of the terran hierarchy who are in the know will let that one slip...."Our most mighty emperor, betrayed by his own son..."
"yeah excuse me i have a question..."
"Speak child the emperror hears all"
"Yeah is it true that the emperor actually tried to kill his son of the Night Lords a few times? you know before Horus rebelled???"
"Ummm no no our emperor is never like that he loved his sons..."
"So he didn't sanction Curzes assassination then..."
"get rid of him...get rid of him now!!"

Yeah like i can really see that happening


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the Tau wouldn't do anything about it, as they probably wouldn't realise this invasion went on until years after it happened.

The big threat would be another Hive Fleet enters the Galaxy at the same time as the Chaos invasion, topped off with a few Orkz Waaaagh!!!!!!s and there is a lot of trouble.

Of course we could just hope the planets that the invasion are fought on are actually Tomb Worlds


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The Chaos would win this. The Imperium is too spread out to match create any sort of major defensive. While Chaos can just zip into any place destroy it completely and then jump to the next area. The Imperium will lose just because they would not be able to pull all of their resources together into one great battle to destroy Chaos.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

shas'o Thraka said:


> I think the Tau wouldn't do anything about it, as they probably wouldn't realise this invasion went on until years after it happened.
> 
> The big threat would be another Hive Fleet enters the Galaxy at the same time as the Chaos invasion, topped off with a few Orkz Waaaagh!!!!!!s and there is a lot of trouble.


Ahhh, the infamous Murphy's law.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

DrinCalhar said:


> The Chaos would win this. The Imperium is too spread out to match create any sort of major defensive. While Chaos can just zip into any place destroy it completely and then jump to the next area. The Imperium will lose just because they would not be able to pull all of their resources together into one great battle to destroy Chaos.


Not likely. The Imperium have always been able to rally enough forces to push back chaos incursions where ever they appear. An invasion of this size would pull evrything in and deploy them much faster. Plus they have to get past Terra to defeat the Imperium, and that's virtually impossible.


Btw the Primarcs power does also diminish when out of the eye along with the other deamons as they are deamons of course. Angrons power was diminishing every day he stayed on Armageddon, they built huge monoliths dedicated to the gods to try and keep their power up, but even then it wasn't a permenant solution


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chompy Bits said:


> Yet the Despoiler still managed to conquer the majority of the planet.


Fortress Gates or Breaches see the heaviest fighting. The fact that they are held there with no fleet support is beyond your understanding as well that that isolated force will be steadily destroyed?

In addition, the Kasr's of Cadia, such as Kasr Galan are like the Platoon Houses and Sangar's currently used, but on a far higher scale. If there was a breakout attempt, the shored up defences, manned by Veterans and resupplied from Orbit and with the Navy on Overwatch ensures there's only one available action - Die.



> I think the use of xenos would be purely as a meatshield as the Imperium despises all forms of aliens (after all, it is one of the few actual decrees that they're beloved Emperor himself made that still stands). Plus, can't see the Tau playing a role. They're not even remotely close to the EOT. Though, maybe someone could do a Kryptman and try to redirect an Ork waaagh at the Eye of Terror. But then that could also backfire. Imagine, Orks in control of Cadia.


That's precisely what I said.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Fortress Gates or Breaches see the heaviest fighting. The fact that they are held there with no fleet support is beyond your understanding as well that that isolated force will be steadily destroyed?


I know that Abaddon's forces have no fleet support and that they're gonna struggle to maintain their foothold without any external assistance. My point was that it's the second most fortified world in the galaxy and yet the forces of chaos still managed to make planetfall and take over a significant area. I'm saying that even some of the strongest imperial defences CAN be breached by a strong, well-planned incursion.


----------

